# Here Is Where I lived for half of each year of my retirement  A Great Place to Live



## Lon (Aug 1, 2017)

Half of the 26 years of retirement was spent at Sun City and the other half in New Zealand.

Sold home in Sun City and down sized to a apartment near daughter, grand kids and great grand kids.            

https://www.55places.com/california/communities/sun-city-roseville?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cp


----------



## Katybug (Aug 1, 2017)

Lon said:


> Half of the 26 years of retirement was spent at Sun City and the other half in New Zealand.
> 
> Sold home in Sun City and down sized to a apartment near daughter, grand kids and great grand kids.
> 
> https://www.55places.com/california/communities/sun-city-roseville?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cp



Very lovely place, and I'm sure with lots of nice amenities.  May I ask, what made you choose NZ to spend so much time?  I can imagine, as I worked for an international company and had many conversations with those who had been almost everywhere in the world.  More than half of them said NZ was their favorite place.


----------



## Lon (Aug 1, 2017)

Katybug said:


> Very lovely place, and I'm sure with lots of nice amenities.  May I ask, what made you choose NZ to spend so much time?  I can imagine, as I worked for an international company and had many conversations with those who had been almost everywhere in the world.  More than half of them said NZ was their favorite place.



My second wife who I married a couple years after the death of my first wife was a RN Certified Nurse Midwife that I met here in California and was from New Zealand. She had a married daughter and two grand daughters in addition to mum and dad sister and brother in NZ. I retired just before we married and we both sold our individual homes and moved and bought a home in Roseville Sun City. We also bought a home together in New Zealand.  We are now amicably divorce and she is in Sun City near two of her other daughters and grand son and I am here near my daughter grand kids and greats. NZ was a super place to live. BTW my ex and I are friends and stay in touch. My long distance travel days are over but she will probably head south to NZ this winter.


----------

